# Chains for ATV Tires



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Are they necessary for ice fishing? 

Also, where is a good place to buy them?

Thanks!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

thill said:


> Are they necessary for ice fishing?
> 
> Also, where is a good place to buy them?
> 
> Thanks!


 Only sometimes. If you get layers of snow, slush, and ice you will need them. Where I fish almost everyone runs chains. Tirechains.com is where I just got mine for the new Grizzly. I have the diamond pattern.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The chains I got are these. I knew a couple of people who had them. I haven't ice fished with mine yet but I have used the grizzly grooming cross-country ski tails since I put the chains on and they really pull.

http://www.tirechain.com/ATV-Studded-Tire-Chains.html


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

plugger said:


> The chains I got are these. I knew a couple of people who had them. I haven't ice fished with mine yet but I have used the grizzly grooming cross-country ski tails since I put the chains on and they really pull.
> 
> http://www.tirechain.com/ATV-Studded-Tire-Chains.html



Thanks! They are a little more expensive than I assumed. Do you put chains on all 4 tires or just 2?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

thill said:


> Thanks! They are a little more expensive than I assumed. Do you put chains on all 4 tires or just 2?


 Most people just use chains on the rear. In extreme years I have used chains front and back. Some quads don't have enough clearance on the front for chains. On my old Suzuki I hade to take the tires and wheels off and flip the rims to gain more offset and clearance to put chains on the front. On my new grizzly I am pretty sure there is enough clearance to run chains on the front if I need them later. .


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

plugger said:


> Most people just use chains on the rear. In extreme years I have used chains front and back. Some quads don't have enough clearance on the front for chains. On my old Suzuki I hade to take the tires and wheels off and flip the rims to gain more offset and clearance to put chains on the front. On my new grizzly I am pretty sure there is enough clearance to run chains on the front if I need them later. .


Thanks! This helps.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

thill said:


> Thanks! This helps.


 We have have been running chains on quads for years and a few suggestion I would make,

Use a floor jack to raise the wheels off the ground to install the chains.

Sometimes the directions say don't deflate tires to install. I always do. I have never gotten the chains tight enough to damage tires when reinflating.

After you put the chains on the first time drive around a little bit and make sure they stay tight.

After you have determined they are tight enough I take and wire the latching mechanism and the hook on the back side with mechanics wire to ensure they don't unhook.

On an old Honda we had it was a bear to get the chains on and my son found he could save time by taking the tires off the quad to put the chains on. After he had them on he would bounce the tire around like a basketball and get them a link or two tighter.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

plugger said:


> We have have been running chains on quads for years and a few suggestion I would make,
> 
> Use a floor jack to raise the wheels off the ground to install the chains.
> 
> ...


Thanks again! I do have an old Honda (1990 Fourtrax 300) so your tips could come in very handy. Appreciate the help!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I took a picture of the chains on my quad. When I ordered these I ordered a set of the spring tighteners. I have never used them before but decided for ten bucks they couldn't hurt.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I found a set a TSC when U had my quad.. once on for the winter they stayed on.. $40 is about what i paid.. they wont hurt ya to have them


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

thill said:


> Are they necessary for ice fishing?
> 
> Also, where is a good place to buy them?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought my chains about 3 winters ago from Cabelas. I think they go on easily and work great. Their design is a simple cross chain with open links/studs protruding. The set comes with a set of 4 springs that mount on the outside of the tire, in the center of the rim to keep the chains tight. I don't have to deflate tires or lift the quad to put the chains on. As I said, they mount easily and work great. The tires on my old, inherited Honda are quite worn, so it is a cripple in almost any significant snow. Those chain studs really have great traction.
So far no one has asked whether your quad is a 4 wheel drive or not. The collective thought is that you need 4 wheel drive if you are going to use the quad for ice fishing. Unfortunately, my inherited Honda 300 is only 2 wheel drive. It is a go getter with those chains. I ran it last week in 4" of snow, on ice, and through 6" to 8" of water at times. Two springs ago I did get stuck. I was going through 12" of old, crusty snow. The pressure of the 1' -2" of ice on the top of the snow was too much resistance. I'm not sure whether a 4wd would have overcome the ice on top or not. Anyway, I recommend the chains even for 2wd.

So far I haven't taken the quad ice fishing. I do ice fish a little, but I use my quad on private land only. The law only requires an ORV sticker for ice fishing, but I think $26+ is too much for the few times that I ice fish. If you already use a quad and need an ORV sticker for other applications, I guess this is a non-issue. Quad users are getting hosed on the ice fishing fee; it costs 2 1/2 times more annually to be ice legal on a quad vs a snowmobile. Sad.

Anyway, Cabela's chains are great. I think they were about $45 or so.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Wolverine53 said:


> I bought my chains about 3 winters ago from Cabelas. I think they go on easily and work great. Their design is a simple cross chain with open links/studs protruding. The set comes with a set of 4 springs that mount on the outside of the tire, in the center of the rim to keep the chains tight. I don't have to deflate tires or lift the quad to put the chains on. As I said, they mount easily and work great. The tires on my old, inherited Honda are quite worn, so it is a cripple in almost any significant snow. Those chain studs really have great traction.
> So far no one has asked whether your quad is a 4 wheel drive or not. The collective thought is that you need 4 wheel drive if you are going to use the quad for ice fishing. Unfortunately, my inherited Honda 300 is only 2 wheel drive. It is a go getter with those chains. I ran it last week in 4" of snow, on ice, and through 6" to 8" of water at times. Two springs ago I did get stuck. I was going through 12" of old, crusty snow. The pressure of the 1' -2" of ice on the top of the snow was too much resistance. I'm not sure whether a 4wd would have overcome the ice on top or not. Anyway, I recommend the chains even for 2wd.
> 
> So far I haven't taken the quad ice fishing. I do ice fish a little, but I use my quad on private land only. The law only requires an ORV sticker for ice fishing, but I think $26+ is too much for the few times that I ice fish. If you already use a quad and need an ORV sticker for other applications, I guess this is a non-issue. Quad users are getting hosed on the ice fishing fee; it costs 2 1/2 times more annually to be ice legal on a quad vs a snowmobile. Sad.
> ...



I tried to buy the ones Plugger has but they were sold out. So I bought a set of the type you described with the spring tensioners. They went on pretty easy but I really haven't tested them yet. I drove around the house a few time but that was it. And yes, my Honda is a 4x4 . Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

thill said:


> I tried to buy the ones Plugger has but they were sold out. So I bought a set of the type you described with the spring tensioners. They went on pretty easy but I really haven't tested them yet. I drove around the house a few time but that was it. And yes, my Honda is a 4x4 . Thanks for the info!


I probably should have mentioned this before, but my first post was quite lone already. I did some real close examination of the chain set sizes


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

thill said:


> I tried to buy the ones Plugger has but they were sold out. So I bought a set of the type you described with the spring tensioners. They went on pretty easy but I really haven't tested them yet. I drove around the house a few time but that was it. And yes, my Honda is a 4x4 . Thanks for the info!


I started a reply 10 minutes ago and Windows closed down on me in the middle of typing my post. If the first post shows up, I apologize to all for some repetition.
Anyway, I said in my phantom post that I bought the larger of the two sizes that would fit my tires. By purchasing the larger of the two sizes that would fit my tire I wound up with an extra chain/tread on my tire because the spacing was closer on the larger set. I also have one extra treads from each side that I removed because the harness chain was extra-long for my tire. I haven't needed them yet, but I have them if I damage one or two of them . Also, I mentioned that the harness chain was extra-long. This is the part, I wish I had mentioned to you in my first post. My tires are old and worn, so if I ever buy a new set, the circumference of the tires will increase due to fresh tread, requiring the harness chain to be longer. Therefore, I left 6" or so of extra chain on both the inside and outside. I just fastened each 6" length in two places, so they wouldn't flop around any. This year I use zip-ties; they are looking good. When I remove the chains in summer, I mark the link where the fastener goes. When I put them on each year, I know the exact link that would be perfect, so they always go on quickly without any problem. If new tires with fresh tread are significantly larger in circumference, I can also add each of the extra chains to both sides. Hopefully you left at least a few links in case you get fresh tires. If not, at least keep the matching links of chain you removed. It would be easy to re-attach them if you didn't leave extra links initially. I keep extra stuff like that, and my garage shows it.
BTW - Plugger's chains look awesome. I think that I saw that model before I bought, but it was either out of stock, much more expensive or both. I think you will be satisfied with the Cabelas model.
Good Luck!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Google diamond pattern ATV chains.


----------

